# Hyper-V kernel panic

## rino88

Установил gentoo на HYPER-V сервер. После настройки по хэндбуку и перезагрузки кернел яро паникует.

Ошибка:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(8,4)

 

Пробовал подключать старые ATA драйвера - в ошибки сменился адрес диска на (0,0)

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda2   /boot      ext2      default,noatime   0 2

/dev/sda4   /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3   none      /swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   /auto      noatime, ro   0 0

```

Помогите решить

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> Пробовал подключать старые ATA драйвера - в ошибки сменился адрес диска на (0,0)

 

это значит ядро вообще разделов не увидело. 

Телепатически(как обычно) пытаюсь догадаться что в первом случае было лучше.

----------

## rino88

Какие данные еще добавить?

----------

## TigerJr

неплохо бы dmesg глянуть в первом случае, как я понял. Ну и конфиг(.config) ядра и вывод lspci -k с установочного образа.

Ну и не самый важный вопрос, таблица разделов GPT или DOS?

----------

## rino88

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (AGP disabled) (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation Device 0000

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

   Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: Microsoft Corporation Hyper-V virtual VGA
```

dmesg

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 3.18.9-gentoo (root@nightheron) (gcc version 4.8.3 (Gentoo 4.8.3 p1.1, pie-0.5.9) ) #1 SMP Thu Mar 26 06:34:51 UTC 2015

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009fc00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000f7feffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f7ff0000-0x00000000f7ffefff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f7fff000-0x00000000f7ffffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fffc0000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x0000000107ffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Microsoft Corporation Virtual Machine/Virtual Machine, BIOS 090004  03/19/2009

[    0.000000] Hypervisor detected: Microsoft HyperV

[    0.000000] HyperV: features 0x67f, hints 0x2c

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x108000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-back

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask FF00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0100000000 mask FFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xf7ff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000ff780-0x000ff78f] mapped at [ffff8800000ff780]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x019f3000, 0x019f3fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x019f4000, 0x019f4fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x019f5000, 0x019f5fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x107e00000-0x107ffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x107e00000-0x107ffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x019f6000, 0x019f6fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x104000000-0x107dfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x104000000-0x107dfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x103ffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x103ffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x80000000-0xf7feffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x80000000-0xf7dfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xf7e00000-0xf7feffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x019f7000, 0x019f7fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x019f8000, 0x019f8fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x7fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x7fbeb000-0x7fffefff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F5210 000014 (v00 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 0x00000000F7FF0000 000040 (v01 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000F7FF0200 000081 (v02 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000F7FF0DA4 00217C (v01 MSFTVM MSFTVM02 00000002 INTL 02002026)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000F7FFF000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: WAET 0x00000000F7FF0B00 000028 (v01 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 0x00000000F7FF0B40 000176 (v01 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEM0 0x00000000F7FF0D40 000064 (v01 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SRAT 0x00000000F7FF0600 0004C0 (v02 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000F7FF0300 000244 (v01 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 0x00000000F7FFF240 000053 (v01 VRTUAL MICROSFT 03000919 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00039fffff] PMD -> [ffff880103600000-ffff880106ffffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x107ffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xf7feffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x107ffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00001000-0x107ffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048462

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 1011696 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 448 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 32768 pages, LIFO batch:7

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x04] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x05] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x06] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x09] lapic_id[0x08] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0a] lapic_id[0x09] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0b] lapic_id[0x0a] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0c] lapic_id[0x0b] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0d] lapic_id[0x0c] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0e] lapic_id[0x0d] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0f] lapic_id[0x0e] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x10] lapic_id[0x0f] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x11] lapic_id[0x10] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x12] lapic_id[0x11] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x13] lapic_id[0x12] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x14] lapic_id[0x13] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x15] lapic_id[0x14] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x16] lapic_id[0x15] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x17] lapic_id[0x16] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x18] lapic_id[0x17] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x19] lapic_id[0x18] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x1a] lapic_id[0x19] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x1b] lapic_id[0x1a] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x1c] lapic_id[0x1b] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x1d] lapic_id[0x1c] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x1e] lapic_id[0x1d] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x1f] lapic_id[0x1e] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x20] lapic_id[0x1f] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x21] lapic_id[0x20] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x22] lapic_id[0x21] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x23] lapic_id[0x22] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x24] lapic_id[0x23] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x25] lapic_id[0x24] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x26] lapic_id[0x25] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x27] lapic_id[0x26] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x28] lapic_id[0x27] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x29] lapic_id[0x28] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x2a] lapic_id[0x29] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x2b] lapic_id[0x2a] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x2c] lapic_id[0x2b] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x2d] lapic_id[0x2c] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x2e] lapic_id[0x2d] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x2f] lapic_id[0x2e] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x30] lapic_id[0x2f] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x31] lapic_id[0x30] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x32] lapic_id[0x31] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x33] lapic_id[0x32] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x34] lapic_id[0x33] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x35] lapic_id[0x34] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x36] lapic_id[0x35] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x37] lapic_id[0x36] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x38] lapic_id[0x37] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x39] lapic_id[0x38] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x3a] lapic_id[0x39] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x3b] lapic_id[0x3a] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x3c] lapic_id[0x3b] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x3d] lapic_id[0x3c] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x3e] lapic_id[0x3d] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x3f] lapic_id[0x3e] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 63 CPUs, 62 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfffbffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:63 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff880102e00000 s72960 r8192 d29440 u131072

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s72960 r8192 d29440 u131072 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15 

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 -- 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1033657

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

[    0.000000] log_buf_len individual max cpu contribution: 4096 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len total cpu_extra contributions: 253952 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len min size: 262144 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len: 524288 bytes

[    0.000000] early log buf free: 250252(95%)

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] AGP: Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Memory: 4040404K/4193848K available (4643K kernel code, 450K rwdata, 1660K rodata, 876K init, 636K bss, 153444K reserved)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=63.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=63

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:928 0

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration failed

[    0.000000] tsc: Unable to calibrate against PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: using PMTIMER reference calibration

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2399.481 MHz processor

[    0.030021] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4798.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=23994810)

[    0.030029] pid_max: default: 64512 minimum: 504

[    0.030066] ACPI: Core revision 20140926

[    0.045250] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.045560] Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.045566] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.048419] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.048424] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.048428] mce: CPU supports 0 MCE banks

[    0.048462] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 7, 4MB 7

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32, 1GB 0

[    0.064718] Switched APIC routing to physical flat.

[    0.103842] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.103848] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5620  @ 2.40GHz (fam: 06, model: 2c, stepping: 02)

[    0.110000] Performance Events: unsupported p6 CPU model 44 no PMU driver, software events only.

[    0.110000] x86: Booted up 1 node, 1 CPUs

[    0.110000] smpboot: Total of 1 processors activated (4798.96 BogoMIPS)

[    0.110000] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.110309] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.110482] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.110487] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.110604] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.110730] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    0.111082] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.113099] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.113103] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.113106] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.113108] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.118234] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.118244] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.118246] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.118310] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.122833] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.122843] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.122852] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    0.122963] acpi PNP0A03:00: fail to add MMCONFIG information, can't access extended PCI configuration space under this bridge.

[    0.122998] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.123003] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.123008] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.123012] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.123016] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.123021] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf8000000-0xfffbffff]

[    0.123190] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:7192] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.125185] pci 0000:00:07.0: [8086:7110] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.127706] pci 0000:00:07.1: [8086:7111] type 00 class 0x010180

[    0.129756] pci 0000:00:07.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xffa0-0xffaf]

[    0.130654] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.130660] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f6]

[    0.130664] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.130668] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0376]

[    0.131239] pci 0000:00:07.3: [8086:7113] type 00 class 0x068000

[    0.131279] * Found PM-Timer Bug on the chipset. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. Consider trying other clock sources

[    0.133578] pci 0000:00:07.3: quirk: [io  0x0400-0x043f] claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

[    0.134499] pci 0000:00:08.0: [1414:5353] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.143089] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.146225] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.151489] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.151869] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.152123] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.152381] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.152683] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:08.0

[    0.152689] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:08.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.152692] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.152695] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:08.0

[    0.152816] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.152822] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.152854] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.152870] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.152914] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.153049] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.153054] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.153473] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.153476] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xf7ff0000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.153751] Switched to clocksource hyperv_clocksource

[    0.155505] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.156147] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.157384] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

[    0.158018] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f03 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.159250] pnp 00:03: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.159293] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.159293] pnp 00:04: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.159293] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.159293] pnp 00:05: [dma 2]

[    0.159293] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

[    0.159293] system 00:06: [io  0x01e0-0x01ef] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:06: [io  0x0160-0x016f] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:06: [io  0x0278-0x027f] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:06: [io  0x0378-0x037f] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:06: [io  0x0678-0x067f] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:06: [io  0x0778-0x077f] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:06: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.159293] system 00:07: [io  0x0400-0x043f] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:07: [io  0x0370-0x0371] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:07: [io  0x0440-0x044f] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:07: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:07: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.159293] system 00:08: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:08: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:08: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:08: [mem 0x00100000-0xf7ffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:08: [mem 0xfffc0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.159293] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.159293] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.163849] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.163852] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.163855] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.163857] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xf8000000-0xfffbffff]

[    0.163937] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.164380] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.164479] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.164588] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

[    0.164619] TCP: reno registered

[    0.164634] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.164655] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.164908] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.165118] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.165123] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.165125] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.165128] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.165139] pci 0000:00:00.0: Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers

[    0.165877] pci 0000:00:08.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.165926] PCI: CLS 0 bytes, default 64

[    0.166063] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.893312] Freeing initrd memory: 4176K (ffff88007fbeb000 - ffff88007ffff000)

[    0.893325] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.893329] software IO TLB [mem 0xf3ff0000-0xf7ff0000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800f3ff0000-ffff8800f7feffff]

[    0.894122] futex hash table entries: 16384 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.894728] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.894787] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.895084] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.895451] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.895461] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.895462] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.895479] ntfs: driver 2.1.31 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.895555] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, no debug enabled

[    0.895918] msgmni has been set to 7899

[    0.896048] bounce: pool size: 64 pages

[    0.896081] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.896085] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.896088] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.896473] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.926964] 00:03: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.958036] 00:04: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.958446] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.958499] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

[    0.958502] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.958505] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.958522] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf8000000, mapped to 0xffffc90000080000, using 3072k, total 4096k

[    0.961459] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.962842] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.962880] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    0.962928] xenfs: not registering filesystem on non-xen platform

[    0.964520] brd: module loaded

[    0.965335] loop: module loaded

[    0.965354] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.965430] st: Version 20101219, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[    0.965489] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

[    0.965516] Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

[    0.965530] Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

[    0.965558] jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.8

[    0.965594] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.965612] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.965672] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.972732] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.972752] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.972878] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.973138] rtc_cmos 00:00: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.995614] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    0.996323] rtc_cmos 00:00: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.999023] rtc_cmos 00:00: alarms up to one month, 114 bytes nvram

[    0.999698] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.000462] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.001016] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.001714] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.006560] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.007144] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.008706] rtc_cmos 00:00: setting system clock to 2015-04-15 12:33:40 UTC (1429101220)

[    1.010180] Freeing unused kernel memory: 876K (ffffffff81872000 - ffffffff8194d000)

[    1.010839] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    1.016666] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1488K (ffff88000148c000 - ffff880001600000)

[    1.018699] Freeing unused kernel memory: 388K (ffff88000179f000 - ffff880001800000)

[    1.426598] psmouse serio1: trackpoint: failed to get extended button data

[    1.507218] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.800236] ata_piix 0000:00:07.1: version 2.13

[    1.800370] ata_piix 0000:00:07.1: Hyper-V Virtual Machine detected, ATA device ignore set

[    1.803655] scsi host0: ata_piix

[    1.804253] scsi host1: ata_piix

[    1.804307] ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    1.804310] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    1.926707] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2399.480 MHz

[    1.962815] ata2.00: ATAPI: Virtual CD, , max MWDMA2

[    1.964113] ata2.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    1.965689] ata1.00: host indicates ignore ATA devices, ignored

[    1.966467] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Msft     Virtual CD/ROM   1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.968914] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x tray

[    1.968916] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.969046] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.999913] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    2.107672] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    2.111254] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    2.256465] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    2.256467] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    2.264541] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.269545] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.277632] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.282350] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    2.286644] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    2.296670] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    2.311783] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30300]-ms

[    2.319566] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    2.319886] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    2.326502] megasas: 06.805.06.00-rc1 Thu. Sep. 4 17:00:00 PDT 2014

[    2.332450] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.07.00.16-k.

[    2.346972] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    2.351599] mpt2sas version 18.100.00.00 loaded

[    2.391604] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.395116] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.398898] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.605474] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    2.605562] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.28.0-ioctl (2014-09-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.816902] raid6: sse2x1    3985 MB/s

[    2.986942] raid6: sse2x2    5380 MB/s

[    3.156989] raid6: sse2x4    6710 MB/s

[    3.156991] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (6710 MB/s)

[    3.156992] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    3.159449] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    3.257039]    prefetch64-sse:  8994.800 MB/sec

[    3.357056]    generic_sse:  8001.200 MB/sec

[    3.357057] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (8994.800 MB/sec)

[    3.359305] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    3.359695] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.359834] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    3.361520] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    3.361522] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    3.361522] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    3.361757] device-mapper: raid: Loading target version 1.6.0

[    3.367612] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    3.390283] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    3.393338] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    3.448342] Btrfs loaded

[    3.465740] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    3.498923] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    3.511171] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    3.511173] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    3.516958] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    3.516960] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    3.517395] PTP clock support registered

[    3.538344] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    5.759334] psmouse serio1: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x01, buttons: 0/0

[    5.761038] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

[    7.932586] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[    7.934626] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[   16.024717] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[   16.637038] systemd-udevd[11437]: starting version 216

[   16.846645] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[   16.846697] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   16.871363] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[   16.899831] FDC 0 is an 82078.

[   16.925982] hv_vmbus: Hyper-V Host Build:7601-6.1-17-0.17939; Vmbus version:1.1

[   21.933286] hv_vmbus: registering driver hid_hyperv

[   21.939298] input: Microsoft Vmbus HID-compliant Mouse as /devices/0006:045E:0621.0001/input/input4

[   21.940581] hid-generic 0006:045E:0621.0001: input: <UNKNOWN> HID v0.01 Mouse [Microsoft Vmbus HID-compliant Mouse] on 

[   21.943634] hv_vmbus: registering driver hv_netvsc

[   21.947501] hv_netvsc: hv_netvsc channel opened successfully

[   21.953514] hv_vmbus: registering driver hv_storvsc

[   21.954576] hv_utils: Registering HyperV Utility Driver

[   21.954578] hv_vmbus: registering driver hv_util

[   22.731553] hv_netvsc vmbus_0_9: Send section size: 6144, Section count:2560

[   22.732217] hv_netvsc vmbus_0_9: Device MAC 00:15:5d:02:fe:13 link state up

[   22.740298] scsi host2: storvsc_host_t

[   22.740583] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Msft     Virtual Disk     1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[   22.740974] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   22.741367] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 83886080 512-byte logical blocks: (42.9 GB/40.0 GiB)

[   22.741415] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   22.741419] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 0f 00 10 00

[   22.741526] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

[   22.743077]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[   22.743679] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   24.153261] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

[   24.153265] floppy: error -5 while reading block 0

[   24.996238] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

[   33.996140] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   34.367474] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   34.408022] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   34.408025] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   34.408026] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   34.408030] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   34.408032] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   34.408034] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   34.408037] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   34.408040] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   34.408042] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   34.408045] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   34.408047] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  344.532917] Key type cifs.idmap registered

[  344.567959] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

[  344.567966] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13

[  344.568028] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13

[  364.782879] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

[  364.782887] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13

[  364.782950] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13

[  400.398674] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

[  400.398682] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13

[  400.398745] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13

[  526.628390] EXT4-fs (sda4): recovery complete

[  526.628785] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

----------

## TigerJr

dmesg нужен с твоего ядра, а не ядра с загрузочного диска. Хотя-бы последние строк 30 перед Kernel Panic

----------

## rino88

А как его получить, если я не могу загрузиться?

----------

## TigerJr

 *rino88 wrote:*   

> А как его получить, если я не могу загрузиться?

 

Сфотографируй на сотовый или планшет, фотку выложи как сделал Slavok в этой теме

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1013934-highlight-.html

 *rino88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Установил gentoo на HYPER-V сервер. После настройки по хэндбуку и перезагрузки кернел яро паникует.
> 
> 

 

я бы тоже паниковал если меня туда бы запихнули.

P\S

kerneldump'ом грузить не буду... хотя можно было бы

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Тем временем в kernel .config:
> 
> CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK:                                                                                                   
> ...

 

P\S2

А что с кернел конфигом? Не хотелось бы играть в игру - угадай модуль в кернел конфиге их там ~3500 вместе с функциями

По всей видимости у тебя не верно настроен конфиг ядра, чтобы что-то поправить нужно понять как у тебя ядро, паникующее, сконфигурировано сравнив с тем ядром (dmesg который ты выложил).

----------

## rino88

http://s019.radikal.ru/i637/1505/d4/21e2a33ab288.jpg

http://s014.radikal.ru/i327/1505/af/913ef95fa570.jpg

Проблема решилась. Нашел нужный драйвер. Теперь другая ошибка:

http://s019.radikal.ru/i600/1505/e0/aa70d6886cb7.jpg

----------

## TigerJr

Корневой раздел у тебя на sda4? Попробуй загрузчик привести к такому виду:

 *Quote:*   

>  kernel /boot/vmlinux-3.18.9-gentoo root=/dev/sda4

 

И вижу кернел ругается на несоответствие геометрии диска для файловой системы ext4.

 *Quote:*   

> EXT4-fs (sda4): bad geometry: block count 9370880 exceeds size of device 9370720

 

возможно диск требуется переформатировать

----------

